# Troy vs. 300



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 20, 2007)

what movie did you like better? im going with Troy


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 20, 2007)

Troy was the one with Brad Pitt right? If so, 300.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2007)

300 was manly. Troy was just gay.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 20, 2007)

Luneas said:


> 300 was *extremely homoerotic*. Troy was just gay.



*FIX'D*

filler.


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2007)

300. No doubt about it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 20, 2007)

300

Troy is fangirl wank, and thats shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2007)

In before this gets violent.

Troy was quite good. But 300 is much better. 1) Its violence was better 2) Its story was....well Troy is a classic, but 300 delivered its story far better 3) 300 is only gay if you are gay. Yes, there are 300 guys wearing only loin clothes. But if you are straight, you shouldn't even care about that, only that those 300 guys are slicing and piercing through thousands of Persians with hideously good effects. Also the naked chicks in 300 were hotter. 4) Brad pitt's ass >_____>


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

I enjoyed 300 for what it was, It didnt make me have to pay attention it just provided the eye candy.

Troy hurt me.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 20, 2007)

300 was more entertaining, Troy was just the same old story presented again with prettier people.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 21, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> 300 was more entertaining, *Troy was just the same old story presented again with prettier people.*


I'll just ignore the fact that there are basically three types of stories, and remind you that 300 was inspired by historical events...so it's a old story with a Frank Miller twist.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

300 seems overrated to me. I just didnt like it that much. About men who thought they were invincible and fought? Troy story> 300. I liked lord of the rings and Troy much better then 300. 300 was pretty good though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I'll just ignore the fact that there are basically three types of stories, and remind you that 300 was inspired by historical events...so it's a old story with a Frank Miller twist.


Quite true. But EVERYONE has heard of the trojan horse and vaguely the story that went with it. 300, not as many have heard of the events of 300 so it was new for most.


Marco said:


> 300 seems overrated to me. I just didnt like it that much. About men who thought they were invincible and fought? Troy story> 300. I liked lord of the rings and Troy much better then 300. 300 was pretty good though


Troy is overall a greater story. But 300 is about 9,001 times better in the presentation. The fights were epic, the blood, extra gory. The chicks, very sexy. It was just way way way more bad ass.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 21, 2007)

300, Troy is like 300 in terms of lack of storyline except it also lacks badass fights so it fails.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 21, 2007)

Troy is still a fairly good film, but 300 gets my vote in the end.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 21, 2007)

obviously 300

better story better action

no orlando bloom love shit


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

troy was more realistic, 300 had better action...
tough to call


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Oct 21, 2007)

300. Troy sucked big time.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 22, 2007)

300. Troy was......


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 22, 2007)

I say Troy, I don't see why people didn't like it. While 300 was great, no fight scene in 300 tops Achilles Vs Hector, or Achilles rampage up the stairs to the temple of Apollo. Story wise, well they are both historical, but 300's was inspirational. I liked 300's action but the slow down motions and CG blood got old, Troy's fight where much more real and nasty.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

Lame History vs. Unlame History

Lame Movie vs. Unlame Movie

Troy vs. 300

???? vs. awesome graphic novel


although all the filler they added to 300 was a bit bothersome, but yeah Spartans > whoever the fuck was in troy any day of the week


----------



## Haruko (Oct 22, 2007)

Troy tried to be epic, and failed. Too much filler. 300 was epic from the start. 300 wins.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

300 was pretty stupid.

1. The main actor sucked balls.
2. It sucked
3. It was extremely boring
4. No straight male needs to watch grown men run around semi-nude for 2 hours.

Troy was decent atleast, good acting, good script.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 22, 2007)

Both movies fail in comparison with GLADIATOR. 

But if we have to compare, Troy had a better story but Brad Pitt annoyed me sooo much in that movie so I'll go for 300. At least they didn't try to hide they were gay.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 22, 2007)

Im surprised no one picked Troy for the sol fact Orlando Bloom got his ass beat.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2007)

bend_on_revenge said:


> Both movies fail in comparison with GLADIATOR.
> 
> But if we have to compare, Troy had a better story but Brad Pitt annoyed me sooo much in that movie so I'll go for 300. At least they didn't try to hide they were gay.



QFT.

Gladiator was the shit.

IDK why 300 is even compared to Troy though... 300 is like a B movie, at best.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

300 had a meaning a point and lots of glorious action



Troy had dick all


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 22, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 300 had a meaning a point and lots of glorious action
> 
> 
> 
> Troy had dick all



Troy has just as much if not more action than 300. Also Troy, was much more realistic, and Achilles Vs Hector fight pwns every battle in 300.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 22, 2007)

Luneas said:


> 300 was manly. Troy was just gay.



I'll 2nd that

besides 300, was a man's movie


*This is Sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2007)

*The single reason why Troy owns 300.*



looks like some gay porno.



Looks realistic.

Sorry, if I wanted to watch grown men "on roids", running around in speedos... I would watch wrestling, but alas I don't find that entertaining.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 23, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I say Troy, I don't see why people didn't like it. While 300 was great, no fight scene in 300 tops Achilles Vs Hector, or Achilles rampage up the stairs to the temple of Apollo. Story wise, well they are both historical, but 300's was inspirational. I liked 300's action but the slow down motions and CG blood got old, Troy's fight where much more real and nasty.



Achilles died like a BITCH!!! Getting shot in the ankle, like some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and by Orlando Bloom even! GAY!!! 

Leonidas went out like a fucking G!!! He stared death in the face and said, BLOW ME you son of a bitch!!!


Troy also had CG!!! So I dunno what ur talking about!!

The battles were WAAAAAAAAAAAAY more epic, and nastier than Troy's, and you know it!!!


They fought fucking elephants and a fucking rhino!!!   Super Badass!!!

So I'm gonna go with 300 on this one


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 23, 2007)

*iamj? More like iamgay! *

u have no taste in movies, whatsoever.  U probably didn't even watch it. You don't see beyond, what's in front of you

Why the fuck would you criticize a movie based on that shit, that just makes one think that shit like that is the first thing you notice. GAY!!!


----------



## Yunus (Oct 23, 2007)

Im going to have to say 300

Even thought it gets teases the most =P

~Zodiac


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2007)

Espada Grimmjaw said:


> *iamj? More like iamgay! *
> 
> u have no taste in movies, whatsoever.  U probably didn't even watch it. You don't see beyond, what's in front of you
> 
> Why the fuck would you criticize a movie based on that shit, that just makes one think that shit like that is the first thing you notice. GAY!!!



Oh really? I watched the entire movie. It sucked. There was nothing epic about it. It's like a crappy BraveHeart/Gladiator mix. Except, it lacked anything interesting.


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2007)

I liked both films but I'd say 300.

THIS IS SPARTA.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2007)

In Troy you had Brad Pitt looking sexy.

In 300 you had a man with CGI nipples larger than his crotch.

Oh, and whilst I loved the stylism of 300, I can never forgive it for what it did to the internet community.

*IT'S NOT FUNNY TO SAY "This Is SPARTAAAAA!!!" AFTER EVERYTHING SOMEONE SAYS!!!* 


I wonder...


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok I lied before.

This is why Troy is better.



JOLIEEEEEEEEEE

and Omg people who can actually act!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2007)

iamj said:


> looks like some gay porno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case you didn't notice, that wall behind em was a mountain OF BODIES 

Also you are being a tad homophobic...if you were truly straight, you dont even notice that they are dressed like that, you are too busy noticing holy shit! He just took that guys head off!


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2007)

Eh, Spartans wore armor. Breast plates and leg armor. I didn't like 300 for several reasons, this is just one of them. Homophobic? Not in the least.

300 has no story, or character development, how about that? It's just muscle freaks half naked killing hordes of people. Boring. Throw in the bad acting and it's just fail.

I guess it's better in the sense that, it has more violence I guess?

Troy had everything 300 lacked, also better war/fight scenes.

Wow! He took someones head off? Great, how about something to keep the viewers interested, or does everyone like to watch the same scenes for 2 hours?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2007)

the other point is that the battle  the Spartans are taking part in, and the attire they are wearing did actually take place, but Achillies is just a legend


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 23, 2007)

Troy was kind of boring. At least 300 experimented with the visuals (which was nice).

I go with 300. That movie delivered.


----------



## Hio (Oct 23, 2007)

I think Troy was cooler


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 23, 2007)

iamj said:


> Ok I lied before.
> 
> This is why Troy is better.
> 
> ...



Dude... That' not Troy... It's Alexander... Angelina Jolie and Collin Farrel weren't in Troy... 

Another thing, complaining about lack of armor? True, the Spartans did indeed wear armor, but you also forget that this film is an adaptation of *Frank Miller's graphic novel... 300*.  Which is Frank Miller's depiction of the battle of Thermopylae, which was shot in bluescreen to duplicate the imagery of his graphic novel.

You better get ur facts straight, sucka


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL@ some of these comparisons.

Everyone knows 300 isn't supposed to be realistic, unlike Troy, so it's only natural some people love the one more than the other.


----------



## Sikibrada (Oct 23, 2007)

troy is bullshit cuz it ain even like it rlly happend. 300 is 1337. THIS IS SPARTAAAA! (ftw)


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Oct 23, 2007)

300 is way better than the so-called "Troy" and only reason is massive battle of smaller forces taking on giantic armies.


----------



## Kreig (Oct 23, 2007)

300 makes you manlier every time you watch it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 23, 2007)

I havent seen 300 yet  lol

Troy was ok.  but it took 10 years to take Troy  lol.   hard to compress story like that  XD   taking it in only 10 days or so  


Im hoping they make a movie on Carthage.   Romans FTW


----------



## Blackfish (Oct 25, 2007)

Taleran said:


> the other point is that the battle  the Spartans are taking part in, and the attire they are wearing did actually take place, but Achillies is just a legend


I laughed so hard at this. _300_ is no more historical than _Troy_, which was adapted from _The Iliad_, which in turn was (if I remembered correctly) inspired by an actual clash of peoples.

I was especially annoyed by _300_'s depiction of the Persians. The Immortals looked like some sort of ninja, Xerxes was effiminate (WTF?! The guy had a _beard_) and the Spartans were half-naked, which is just wrong. The reason the Spartans were able to slaughter so many Persians in the first place was because of their heavy armor.

Also, all that talk about freedom was complete and total BS. The subject of the helots were conveniently ignored.

But other than the glaring historical liberties taken, it was actually alright. Viewed stylistically, _300_ is great.

_Troy_ I enjoyed, a lot, too. It just could have been much shorter. The Achilles vs. Hector fight was superb-- even you _Troy_ dissers out there can't deny that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 25, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 300 *had a meaning a point* and lots of glorious action


All I got from that movie was that the spartans were a bunch of prejudice hypocrites, which apparently Frank Miller intended. None of that "Freedom " bullshit they forced into there had any meaning.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

iamj said:


> Ok I lied before.
> 
> This is why Troy is better.
> 
> ...


The most retarded post of the month, iamj......... 



Anyways......

Troy vs 300 *=* Awesome vs Epic

.....it's ridiculous to compare the two.




It's like asking if someone enjoys AWESOME more than they enjoy EPIC, it can't be answered. 

A person has to resort to other means to pick a favorite between the two.
Like fangirlish love for Brad Pitt, for example. Or an obsessive compulsion for comic books, for another example.

Both are equally magnificent films that stand a step above many others, in a class of their own.
I feel that they both hold their own, against one another.


----------

